

Shor's Algorithm - pje
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shor%27s_algorithm

======
ColinWright
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=shor%27s+algorithm#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=shor%27s+algorithm#!/story/forever/0/shor%27s%20algorithm)

